# sun beetle



## sbarton (Aug 5, 2012)

i found the smooshed remains of a sun beetle *Pachnoda marginata* yesterday and i herd it was used as live food, or atleast its grubs are. i live in dundee, fife in scotland though i frequently visit canterbury, kent. i was wondering if anyone knew any suppliers local to one of thoes areas or a good reliable and cheep online supplier as i want to try keeping some as pets if i can ( or any other type of fruit beetles as they all seem rather prety)


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Ricks sometimes has them in i got mine off him 

Fruit (Sun) Beetles / Cocoons / Breeding Kits | Ricks Livefood


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

www.livefoodwarehouse has them in cheep, 10 grubs for £2.30, not always in stock but when they are on the website they are in stock. 

Jay


----------



## kiansmum9 (Jun 8, 2009)

ebay,thats where I got mine x


----------

